# Meyer E60 having issues



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

3 season old Meyer CP-8 plow with classic mount/E60 pump and touch pad controller. Pump storred indoors after every season. Fluid changed as required. Di Electric grease on all connections. OK, My issue is after putting everything on truck and trying to hook up to plow, red error lights comes on as soon as I touch up button or left or right button. I have checked, double checked, triple checked, etc. all connections. Light resets when u turn touch pad off, but comes back on when you hit buttons again. Down button doesn't do it. And when u hold down button in float lite will come on. Inline fuses OK. When I short solenoid terminals, pump engages. Tried replacing solenoid....still no go, 
So do the touch pads go bad this quick? They seem expensive to replace for Meyer brand but have seen aftermarket ones quite cheaper. Have seen used ones on ebay. How can I check? Is this a chronic problem with touch pads? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

John, Haligan's Lawn Care


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

maybe this will help !http://www.meyerproducts.com/service/pdf/E-57-&-E-60-Touch-Pad.pdf


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

All connections? Including the ground wire for the TP? As well as the power cables connections? It's not likely the TP is defective by your description, more like a poor ground or pump motor issue drawing too much current.


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

B&B;741239 said:


> pump motor issue drawing too much current.


that was my thought too.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I've never had or worked on the touchpads. How does the motor drawing a lot of current trigger an error on the touchpad?
I'm glad I like plowing with simple toggle switches


----------



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

The only question with that is there is no motor engagement whatsoever. If i short solenoid, pump kicks right in and sounds normal and everything. I am going to stop by a dealer and see if they have one I can plug in to see if it is pad.


----------



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

I also have a new E47 pump. Does anyone know if I can take E60 off and put E47 on as a temporary fix to have E60 looked at. My other plow truck with a Slik Stick has the E47 and all wires on front of truck are same.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

yes you can .make sure your solenoid connections are clean as clean can be any green on them and it will f the touch pad up


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

johnny1509;741632 said:


> The only question with that is there is no motor engagement whatsoever. If i short solenoid, pump kicks right in and sounds normal and everything. I am going to stop by a dealer and see if they have one I can plug in to see if it is pad.


You never said the pump didn't run. That's an important detail.

Remove the white wire on the motor solenoid and check it for 12V while you press a function that requires the motor to run...ie up, left, or right.

Did you check the solenoid for ground?

How about the touch pad ground wire? Should be either orange or blue and either connected to one of the motor solenoid mounting bolts or directly to the neg battery terminal.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

04sd;741587 said:


> I've never had or worked on the touchpads. How does the motor drawing a lot of current trigger an error on the touchpad?
> I'm glad I like plowing with simple toggle switches


The TP's are very dependent on ground and resistance. If there's ANY excessive resistance in any connections between the coils, motor solenoid, and ground it kicks the TP out right away.

And same here, take the old school switches over a TP any day. The TP's are (and always have been) far too unreliable.


----------



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry if I missed that. Yeah, nothing happens when u push up right or left buttons. No clicking from solenoid, no sound from motor, nothing. he new solenoid I put on was in my truck's toolbox and it does have some green on terminals. I will try checking for 12v power at solenoid when buttons are pushed. Grounds all seem clean and tight. Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

and is there a touch pad to slik stick conversion kit out there???? I guess I will start searching. I do like the slik stick a lot more than touch pad.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

johnny1509;742009 said:


> and is there a touch pad to slik stick conversion kit out there???? I guess I will start searching. I do like the slik stick a lot more than touch pad.


No TP to Slik-Stick adapters but it's just a control harness change. Easy to do.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you can cut the tp plug off and put spades on the wires for a fishstick


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A Slik-Stik you can (if you know how). 

But not a Fishstick....control functions are different.


----------



## johnny1509 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, first off, Thanks to all who offered suggestions. Now the humiliating part. My dumb a$$ didn't ground the new solenoid. Since it was an aftermarket solenoid and mounted differently to the truck, where I mounted it was not a suitable ground. I am far from a mechanic and I thought the wires going to it were the ground. Now that I have grounded solenoid, plow works fine....touch pad and all. Feel kind of stupid...and I have always been one to try to fix anything. I will chalk this up to a learning experience. Once again, Thanks!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;741667 said:


> Did you check the solenoid for ground?





johnny1509;743844 said:


> Ok, first off, Thanks to all who offered suggestions. Now the humiliating part. My dumb a$$ didn't ground the new solenoid. Since it was an aftermarket solenoid and mounted differently to the truck, where I mounted it was not a suitable ground. I am far from a mechanic and I thought the wires going to it were the ground. Now that I have grounded solenoid, plow works fine....touch pad and all. Feel kind of stupid...and I have always been one to try to fix anything. I will chalk this up to a learning experience. Once again, Thanks!


Sometimes its right there in front of you. 

Experience is the key. You'll now know for next time and will be able to tackle it like a wiring pro. wesport


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

no lead;742274 said:


> you can cut the tp plug off and put spades on the wires for a fishstick


duh, got my sticks confused.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

no lead;744488 said:


> duh, got my sticks confused.


Sounds painful.


----------

